# Hammers Cobalt Blue Lobster?



## Tomorrowland

Hey all. I'm stuck on what to stock my newest aquarium with, a 30 gallon long. This one is going in my bedroom, and I want it planted with lots of color. I just ordered a bunch of plants for it (Micro Sword, Anubias Nana, Chainsword, Java Fern, Undulata Cryptocoryne, Water Sprite, Ludwigia, Amazon Sword, and two Anacharis and Cabomba) as well as Eco-Complete substrate, a few pieces of Malaysian driftwood, and six cichlid stones for hiding spots. The tank has been cycling for just over three weeks now. Ammonia and nitrite is at 0 ppm, and nitrate is at 8 ppm.

Anyway. The fish that are definitely going in there are one Gold Gourami and two Bolivian Rams, and I am also currently considering purchasing a Green Dragon Bristlenose. I'm looking for something else to round out the tank. I've considered a school of Zebra or Giant Danios, but something on Live Aquaria caught my eye today - a Hammers Cobalt Blue Lobster. These guys are absolutely gorgeous! It says that they are generally only aggressive toward their own kind, and will usually not bother fish unless they are very small and slow enough to catch.

Basically I'm curious to know if there's any hope of one working in this tank. I have a good track record of keeping species together who coexist well, and while I'm not very worried about my Gourami (who will grow bigger than the lobster anyway) or the Rams, I am concerned about the Bristlenose and plants. If he's going to destroy the plants, that's an automatic out. I just thought they were so striking, I figured I'd ask around.


----------



## Crazy

Crawfish are excellent at uprooting and destroying plants. They are also very good at escaping the tank and will pick on nearly any fish it can get close to.


----------



## snail

+1, wouldn't trust one with plants or fish.


----------



## Bluelyme

Did have one once and he was really really cool. However I had him in a tank with just fake plants. Currently I have a another crayfish and for awhile had some little amazon swords in with him and that was a mistake lol. He massacred the plants and so I managed to move what remained of my plants to another tank and now he gets algae wafers from time to time which he absolutely go crazy for.

So really depends on if you want to deal with the headache of crayfish having a field day chomping on your plants, I'm guessing probably not


----------



## dannyboy

ive been looking for one for ages, started to look at other species of invert yesterday but finally found one and ordered it today. He should get delivered tomorrow i cant wait!

my tank is planted, so ill let you know how i get on. ive got mix of plants, i only have the one tank and im expecting him to cause utter devastation!

i dont actually know the na,es of the plants i have in there at the moment, but they are only the weed like ones, just looks like pond weed but it is lightly lighter, if there uprooted they float round tank and theres plenty of them!

plants are part of his diet tho so im not bothered!

where did you get your algae wafers from?


----------



## swbernstel

The crays in the tank at work are notorious for thinking they are interior designers, constantly rearranging anything they are strong enough to pick up. However, we've never had a problem with them eating the other fish.


----------



## Fixer

I'm going to resurrect this thread a bit too hope nobody minds.

My tank is very similar to yours, I currently have 5 dwarf gouramis and a striped angel. My pride and joy is my Hammers Cobalt (or blue crayfish).

He has never bothered my amazon swords or my fish but he has destroyed every other plant I've tried to put in. He reconstructs and digs so much we named him Dozer.

These inverts are like bettas and rams in the sense that each has it's own personality and some are VERY aggressive so it is a bit of a dice roll, mine turned out great.

If you keep it well fed with sinking algae wafers (mine eats 2-3 a day) they should not bother the fish, but mine has snipped the feelers of the gourami a few times if they get too close.

Here is a picture of him a couple molts ago;


----------



## Krs20

I just got a hammers colbalt lobster and he is my love he is in at 20 gallon long by himself. 
I have read a lot about this little monster and still have questions. Mine hates the light i dont know if i keep it on will it stress him out?? He is still a bright blue. 
He does rearrange i have a grass plate and he is starting to move gravel to borrow under it. He does have a house he hids in also. And uproots my bamboo but has not destroyed them yet.


----------

